# Depositing cashiers checks



## archimedes (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it a problem depositing cashiers checks issued in the united states into a bank account one has in Dubai??? I


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's a nightmare to call a bank so I suggest popping into the nearest branch of your bank and asking them. I think most will do it but you pay a fee.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Is it a problem depositing cashiers checks issued in the united states into a bank account one has in Dubai??? I


It is not a problem, but it will cost you a pretty penny  Call up your bank and ask for the fees for doing so as their charges vary from banks to banks.


----------

